

Wordpress membership plugin that will do this? - gatorphan

Hi guys:<p>Looking for a WP membership site plugin that can:<p>1.  Limit multiple logins
2.  Gracefully handle signups and cancellations
3.  Log the number of downloads of various PDF documents per user (and perhaps issue a serial number to each distributed document that the user downloads)
4.  Forum integration<p>Thanks in advance for any suggestions!
======
gatorphan
Thanks Adam. I may take you up on your offer to connect. What download
trackers would you recommend?

Do you think Kajabi could handle all of my requests?

------
adambarber
aMember does everything but number 3, but there are a ton of download tracker
plugins out there. Between the two, you should be able to accomplish
everything you need.

Drop me a line at adam.barber1 [at] gmail [dot] com if you have questions.

